
Show HN: New PHP router wich is 7 to 15 times faster then Symfony router - gdever
https://github.com/alexdodonov/mezon-router/blob/master/doc/router-symfony.md
======
obayesshelton
speed is good and I like to see PHP moving forward but does this library
support model binding in your application? Laravel router is good for this
exact reason.

------
gdever
Any comments? )

